# Web pages don't load on my macbook pro.



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

I use firefox on my macbook pro (Bought in July 2009). Almost every time I try to load more than 5 pages they take a long time to load or they don't load at all.:upset:


What can I do? Please help.

I have the latest version of FireFox.

I use a linksys router wuth 2-3 computers connected to the Wi-Fi.


Also my mac is sometimes unresponsive to any user interface.:sigh:

Please help!!!:4-dontkno


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Does Safari have this problem?


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes it does. I think it is about the same as Firefox.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How much RAM do you have, how many programs are open, and how much free hard drive space?


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

I have 2GB of RAM, and about 133GB out 250GB. I have one folder open, Firefox, VLC, and maybe one or two other programs open but not in used(like itunes and adobe reader.)


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It sounds like a resource problem, as in you don't have enough, but your stats are plenty fine. I would download a copy of the widget iStat pro, and make sure it's set up to show CPU usage, all running processes including widgets, network connections, and advanced memory display. Make sure that you have the widget loaded after you turn the Mac on, then when you have the slow down, open Dashboard and look at what it has for System under CPU, free, swap, page in, and page out under memory, the graph under network, and what the 5 biggest apps are under processes.


----------



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

About loading websites on firefox.

Right now my macbook and wifi printer are the only things connected to my wi-fi and it takes a long time load websites on my macbook pro.


----------

